# Grandma Not doing too well.



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys I am asking for some prayers about my grandma. She had abdomen cancer, they surgically removed it and hit her colon. Tonight they are doing an emergency operation and the doctors say she has about a 25% chance. This all happened really fast and no one was ready for this. Please keep her in your prayers. 

Thanks guys,


CK


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your Grandmom Captain Kyle. Praying for her and your family to be strong. Keep us informed.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Prayer's Sent.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for your Grandmother you and the family!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother, I'll pray for a full recovery.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

PRAYERS SENT.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the bad news. I will pray for Gods will in her life and yours! Hold her hand and tell her strangers who do not even know her are praying for her.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

God is the author and finisher of our faith. He died so that we may have life and more abundantly. Don't focus on the doctors, the problem, or what you see, but rather on the promises that are in the word of God and it says, "with long life" and no plague shall come near our dwelling. You've got my prayer.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent from our house.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys thank you for your prayers. To keep you updated, now, unfortunately she is non-responsive most of the time. They say there is a slight chance she will pull through. This is all real crazy. I talked to her on Saturday and she was fine eating leftovers. If anyone can pull through its her though, she is one tough old lady. She lived with us for 6 months to help out while my dad was battling lung cancer. She left in October when he went into remission. Life is fragile guys, be careful and stay healthy. 


CK


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Her health is improving, today her white blood cell count was up. Her chances are looking a little better. Keep the prayers coming maybe we can get a recovery! I am thinking really positive.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers to continue!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Prayers out for your Grandma, Kyle.

I lost mine last year on the 10th.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers sent....... God bless you and your family.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

She is still defying the odds and improving. Keep em coming yall. Thanks so much!


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Great news,,,, Still praying......


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Captain Kyle, she is in my prayers!! Trust me, I was against all odds myself 3 yrs ago!! The hosp calls me their miracle. So, prayers sent big time for her!!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Keeping her in my daily prayers.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Yall she is becoming more and more responsive as it goes. She is not out of the woods yet, i talked to my dad today, he flew out today to see her. He said she acknowledged that he was there, she had a tube in her mouth. We are just gonna play it day by day and hope for the best. She keeps improving little by little. :cheers:


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for your Grandmother and the family.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I want to tell yall that my grandma passed last night. She will be with my grandpa for christmas. 

I want to thank all of you guys very much for your prayers and support. 

She lived a great long life and i will miss her.
sad2sm


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Kyle!!
Prayers to continue for you and the family.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I pray that God gives you comfort and peace as it is His plan. Trust in the Lord with all your heart. Like my 8-year-old niece told me night before last when I was sad because I had lost a very good friend and co-worker. She said....God gave up His son we can all have eternal life (not the exact words she said, but same meaning). We'll see them again.

Grandmothers are very special. I was fortunate to know both of mine and have one left....she's 89. Prayers continue for you and your family.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Kyle, prayers r with u my friend, things will get clearer with time. Grandma know's best. rs


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

Kyle, I hope and pray that you and your family will have patience, peace and grace in the face of your loss.

Drew


----------

